# Aussie 454 problem



## Aussie 454 (Oct 9, 2006)

Hello From Aus,
I have an international 454 that has a bosch fuel injection pump that needs to be replaced with a recon or reman one. This is proving very hard to find here in Australia and was wondering if anybody could help me locate one or put me in the right direction to find one in the USA or other countries. The Bosch number is EP/VA3/100H 1100CR62. I know there was a BR62 as well, does anyone know if they are interchangable?
Thanks,
Aussie 454


----------



## DEERE180 (Jun 20, 2006)

*Try here*

http://www.spencerdiesel.com/application.asp?APP=529



http://www.tractorpartsinc.com/international_tractor_parts_4_ct.htm


http://www.waltstractors.com/acatalog/Walt_s_Tractor_Parts_IH_F_Fuel___Exhaust_Parts_2923.html


http://www.wengers.com/parts/default.asp?whse=01


Hope this helps...


----------



## Aussie 454 (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks DEERE180,
I'll give them a try,
Cheers,
Aussie.


----------



## 71IH434 (Apr 5, 2011)

Try BARE Co - BareCo - Tractor Parts and Catalogue
this site is where i got most of my parts for my 1971 IH 434


----------

